# Pigeons living in my couch help!



## Empress (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello, I'm hoping someone can help me.
I've been noticing pigeons hanging out on my balcony for a couple of weeks now. I tried shooing them away, and my cat always lunges at them from the other side of the window, but the persistent buggers have no fear and keep coming back.
At first I thought they were scoping out my balcony to build a nest, but I never saw anything that even remotely resembled one. I don't have much furniture there, and I constantly sweep it because random debris from the roof falls on my balcony, so there are never any twigs on the floor.
I have a couch there that folds out and has storage place underneath it.
I wanted to grab something from the storage today, and when I opened the couch, I discovered a half built nest with two eggs inside.
No clue how the hell the pigeons figured out to climb behind and into the couch (it's against a wall).
Is there any way to safely remove the family from there? I can't just chuck the eggs away, but I also don't want a pigeon family living in my couch.
I checked on the eggs again, and was met by two fairly pissed off pigeons in my couch. I swear they almost looked offended that I disturbed them =)
I'm afraid that when the chicks (or whatever else you call baby pigeons) hatch, they wont be able to get out of the couch and will die in there.
Someone please help.
Like I said I don't want to kill them, but I also don't want my own personal National Geographic on my balcony in my couch.
Is there a humane solution to this?
Thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about the dilemna, and thank you for posting your questions.

I would remove the eggs and toss them out, if the balcony is unsafe for them to hatch them. You can move them to another location near the existing location, but if it is unsafe and frequented by cats it's best to get rid of them and make the balcony unfriendly to the birds by closing off any access to it, or they will try again.

Pigeons can be very determined and very smart about many things including their nesting habits.


----------



## Empress (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh man, I can't bring myself to toss the eggs out, plus the mama (papa?) pigeon is constantly sitting on them. Pretty hostile too, I think I'm more scared of them than they are of me.
My friend suggested to somehow trap the pigeon with the eggs (I believe something involving a pot and a piece of cardboard under it) and relocate the whole lot outside. I can just see myself in the elevator, carrying them down.... Oh dear
I guess I'm screwed for the summer.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Nope that wont work. If you move the eggs as much as six inches from where they were laid the parents don't recognise them as their own and abandon them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I know you don't WANT to toss the eggs, but the truth of the matter is, if you move the birds, they will abandon the eggs anyway. If this nest was any place else, I would suggest/try to talk you into just dealing with it, but in all honesty, as much as I love pigeons (we all do), letting them nest inside your couch will ruin your couch. Period. 
It really would be best for all concerned if you simply took the eggs, gently placed them in a bag and put them in the trash. Remove the nest and run the parent birds off and fix it so they don't have access to the couch any longer.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

The other option is to wait until the babies show up and grow until are able to be by themselves, but you need to check if is not any egg around, I did that in my house one time one baby died but the other one grew up there until was time for him to leave the place, but then we found another egg, we remove it, but it was a new egg had only one day, so that is another option but you have to wait for several weeks.

Ivette


----------



## Empress (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!
The thing that's stopping me from chucking the eggs, is that I don't know how long they've been there. I would feel horrible if I chucked it when it was about to hatch, plus the pigeon sits on it constantly.
Oh man, I'm actually considering the pigeons feelings.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Empress said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> The thing that's stopping me from chucking the eggs, is that I don't know how long they've been there. I would feel horrible if I chucked it when it was about to hatch, plus the pigeon sits on it constantly.
> Oh man, I'm actually considering the pigeons feelings.


That's a good thing!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Empress said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> The thing that's stopping me from chucking the eggs, is that I don't know how long they've been there. I would feel horrible if I chucked it when it was about to hatch, plus the pigeon sits on it constantly.
> *Oh man, I'm actually considering the pigeons feelings*.


*There is nothing wrong with that. *

I'm assuming that you are at least, in some ways, an animal lover. I already gave you my take on things. It's really up to you now. I just wouldn't want you to come back here 2 weeks after they hatch complaining about the mess they are making. They WILL make a mess and unless you clean it up daily or at least every other day......the amount of poop that two babies can and will make in a 30 day period is amazing. 
As far the pigeon sitting and not wanting to leave......that's what they are supposed to do. The pigeon its self will not hurt you. A good wing slap is about all you'll get and it might startle you, but doesn't really hurt. 
Don't know how much you know or have researched, but just to give you an idea of what will happen if you leave them to hatch. One of the parents will stay with the babies 24/7 until they are about 10 days old. At that time, the babies will be left alone at different times of the day and the older they get, the more time they will spend alone. Until they are about 16 to 18 days old, they don't move very much,, so they poop right where they are for at least 2 weeks. At around 18 to 20 days, they'll start venturing out some, but not a lot. They will be at least 32 days old, and probably closer to 35 or 40 before they start to fly any but most likely will return to the nesting area until they are about 6 weeks old. 
SO, the ball is in your court. Baby pigeons are quite the cuties, and those of us who love them, poop and all, are amazed and happy to watch a pair grow up. Everyone doesn't feel that way though and we're aware of that. 
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Empress (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok, if and when they hatch, would I be able to clean up after them (after they grow a bit that is)? Like clean the poop and stuff without scaring them away? So far there are no droppings, but that will all change once they hatch I hear.
The mom (dad?) pigeon got scared and haven't shown up in like 20 minutes or so... Hope they're ok.
I think I'm beginning to feel responsible (even though I'm still a bit grossed out) for them.
I guess I'll let nature take it's course and see how it plays out.
Lovebirds is right,I am an animal lover. Since I was a kid, I always took in whatever followed me home. I have a tiny apartment now, so cannot have too many pets at this point.
I'm mainly scared/grossed out that the pigeons have some sort of bugs or something on them, and about the poop being toxic. Guess I'll have to do my research on them now.
Either way, thanks for all the replies you guys. I'll keep you updated and probably get picture of the whole thing as it develops.
=)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Empress said:


> Ok, if and when they hatch, would I be able to clean up after them (after they grow a bit that is)? Like clean the poop and stuff without scaring them away? So far there are no droppings, but that will all change once they hatch I hear.
> The mom (dad?) pigeon got scared and haven't shown up in like 20 minutes or so... Hope they're ok.
> I think I'm beginning to feel responsible (even though I'm still a bit grossed out) for them.
> I guess I'll let nature take it's course and see how it plays out.
> ...



Most every one on this site has pigeons in one fashion or another. I've got over 100. Far as I know, none of us are dying because of it.  You're not any more likely to "catch" anything from them than you are a cat or a dog. 
Once the babies hit about 10 to 12 days old, you can start cleaning up if you want to. If the parents or parent is there, they'll take off, but they'll come back, so no worries there. 
Don't know if the parents look alike, but you can figure out which is which by when they sit on the nest. Mom sits overnight and until about 10 or 11 in the AM. Then Dad will take over from 11 to around 3 or 4, then Mom will return. Those times are close, but not set in stone of course. 
Got a camera? If you're going to let them hatch, then we NEED pictures.......LOL


----------



## Empress (Jun 3, 2009)

They hatched!
2 days ago I noticed that one egg is broken in half. I thought maybe it wasn't fertilized or something because I didn't see a baby pigeon.
Then I checked on them yesterday, and saw a tiny yellow wing sticking out from under the mother and little paws moving around. Not sure if both of them hatched because the pigeons sit on top of the baby and I can't really tell what's under there.
Aaaaw so cute.
Should I try to put some seeds or something near the pigeons? Or it's better not to mess with nature?
The pigeons are not really afraid of me, and as long as I don't get too close, seem to have no problem with me watching them.
Going to post pictures soon after I take some more.
=)


----------



## Empress (Jun 3, 2009)

Oops, forgot to add the first pictures

Here are the eggs











This one is from yesterday, you can't see the babies, but they are under there somewhere =)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!! 

You can offer a little water and a little wild bird seed-in spill proof dishes (hidden from view), but don't leave enough that there are leftovers, or there may be unwanted visitors who could harm the babies. Also keep you eye out for any predators that could possibly find their way to your balcony.

Thank you for your kindness shown to the pigeons and for the update.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I am wondering how this pigeon family is doing. Please keep us updated. Tanya


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

never fear,the parents will raise them,i advise not touching the eggs./.squabs-else the parents may abandon them,,offer some water in a bowl and bird food(seeds),.and you have a built in family--cool--don,t be so sensitive,.this is far cool,..sincerely james waller


----------

